# Im writing an Anthem for Eric Whitacre and Abbey Road... Should I re-write it?



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

Let me know what you guys think!!!!


__
https://soundcloud.com/mccade-smith%2Fanthem

and the score is here

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...pbnxtY2NhZGVzbWl0aHxneDoyYTQ4NDE3NjYwOGVmNTA1


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I am impressed with what you have done with your Anthem. Should you rewrite it? I would say that only you can answer that. Sibelius rewrote hs scores throughout his life as did many other composers.

I must confess that I am not familiar with the names you are writing it for.

Rob


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate your advice!


----------

